# Driving Diapers



## Shortpig (May 20, 2010)

I am considering buying a mini driving diaper and wanted opinions from those who have one and whether it really works. Which is the best one to buy? Where did you get yours?


----------



## Sue_C. (May 20, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> I am considering buying a mini driving diaper and wanted opinions from those who have one and whether it really works. Which is the best one to buy? Where did you get yours?


I have one from Iowa Valley Carriage, but have not done any parades since, so haven't even used it. If I lived closer to town, and drove near public areas, I would use it for sure.


----------



## Tab (May 20, 2010)

This looks like a good product: Bun Bag


----------



## Carriage (May 21, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> I am considering buying a mini driving diaper and wanted opinions from those who have one and whether it really works. Which is the best one to buy? Where did you get yours?
> 
> We are accustomed to folk driving a certain rig VERY hard and even welcome it however,I would submit that if you are driving hard and crazy enough to need a diaper, that you are an adrenalin junky and need to seek professional help.....
> 
> Bb


----------



## Sue_C. (May 21, 2010)

Carriage said:


> Shortpig said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering buying a mini driving diaper and wanted opinions from those who have one and whether it really works. Which is the best one to buy? Where did you get yours?
> ...


----------



## Shortpig (May 21, 2010)

We are accustomed to folk driving a certain rig VERY hard and even welcome it however,I would submit that if you are driving hard and crazy enough to need a diaper, that you are an adrenalin junky and need to seek professional help.....

Bb

Well you know Bob when you get older and the organs can't take the wear and tear. That's hilarious aren't you a funny guy. Besides who knows bouncing around in these carts it isn't like you can just pull up somewhere and park. Have a great day.


----------



## Carriage (May 22, 2010)

Well you know Bob when you get older and the organs can't take the wear and tear.

Boy Howdy..........

Bb


----------

